# Smoked Steelhead Trout



## rippper (Nov 18, 2018)

Thawed a pack of steelhead from this summer. Dry brine over night and after a rinse ,and 2 hrs drying it's SMOKER TIME. More pic when it's done


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2018)

Beautiful !!
This is gonna be Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## rippper (Nov 18, 2018)

Just put a light honey glaze on em..... Got a couple hrs to go


----------



## disco (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks gorgeous! Watching!


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 18, 2018)

Mmmm Mmmm, Love that, Looks great so far....


----------



## rippper (Nov 18, 2018)

DONE... .


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2018)

R. Your fish looks delicious !!!!!!!!!! like


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 18, 2018)

That looks great!! Bet it tastes as good as it looks... Point!!


----------



## rippper (Nov 18, 2018)

UPDATE.. . was not happy with the results..... Not sure if it was the dry brine, or  cooked too long, but the top was real "chewy". Flavor was good but not happy with texture. ... Smoked it 170 about 7 hrs... Next time a little hotter and quicker ?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2018)

rippper said:


> UPDATE.. . was not happy with the results..... Not sure if it was the dry brine, or  cooked too long, but the top was real "chewy". Flavor was good but not happy with texture. ... Smoked it 170 about 7 hrs... Next time a little hotter and quicker ?



Maybe cooked at a lower temp.  I start low with salmon, 100 degrees and work up from there and not going over 145 degree. Pull when the meat hits 145


----------



## smoking4fun (Nov 18, 2018)

rippper said:


> UPDATE.. . was not happy with the results..... Not sure if it was the dry brine, or  cooked too long, but the top was real "chewy". Flavor was good but not happy with texture. ... Smoked it 170 about 7 hrs... Next time a little hotter and quicker ?


What was the IT you were shooting for?  I did steelhead last weekend and smoked at 160* and it only took about 2 hours to hit the finished IT of 145*...so if you smoked at 170* for 7 hours, you may have overcooked it, too high temp for too long...just a thought.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2018)

They look great from the pics. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2018)

rippper said:


> UPDATE.. . was not happy with the results..... Not sure if it was the dry brine, or  cooked too long, but the top was real "chewy". Flavor was good but not happy with texture. ... Smoked it 170 about 7 hrs... Next time a little hotter and quicker ?




Below is my Smoked Salmon that everybody loves:
If you'd like, You could do everything else the way you did on yours, but try the Smoking Schedule I used.
*Smoked Salmon
*
Bear


----------



## rippper (Nov 19, 2018)

Thx for the replies.... When I took it out of the dry brine it seemed kinda "leathery".....
I think it was just a case of over smoking it..... Ohhhhh well.. . Into the blender with some cream cheese lol....bad smoked meat becomes chili..... Bad smoked fish becomes dip .
..


----------



## smoking4fun (Nov 19, 2018)

Way to think positive!  I just threw some steelhead into my Smokin-It #3D at 170*...shooting for 145* IT (hopefully it will only be a couple hours).  I put my AMNTP with alder/cherry mix in there - hopefully it stays lit this time!


----------

